# Beinhart Sommerfest am 11. Sept. 2011, 11 Uhr



## Achim (31. August 2011)

Aufgrund unserer Umfrage wird aus der geplanten Clubmeisterschaft 
- ein * Beinhart Sommerfest* mit Grill & Fun. 
[FONT="]
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/966102"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

[/FONT]Das *Beinhart Sommerfest* findet dieses Jahr in der [FONT="]â[/FONT][URL="http://maps.google.de/maps?q=alte+ziegelei+mainz&hl=de&ll=49.975576,8.254488&spn=0.005768,0.009645&sll=49.976269,8.253962&sspn=0.002884,0.004823&vpsrc=6&z=17"][FONT="]Alten Ziegelei[/FONT][/URL][FONT="]â[/FONT] in Mainz statt,
dort wo wir unser Fahrtechniktraining gemacht haben. 
Wer am "*GAUDI-Wettkampf*" teilnehmen will, sollte sein Bergrad mitbringen.  

Bitte kÃ¼ndigt Euer Kommen bis zum 4. September 2011, 
ggf. nochmals per Email  an [email protected] an.


GruÃ
Achim[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Achim (8. September 2011)

*Update Sommerfest 2011*

Aktueller Stand der Anmeldungen ca. 45 Mitglieder plus?
"Meer waas merr nitt"

*"SommerFEST"*
Wir rechnen jetzt mit etwa 50 Personen und werden die Getränke und das Grillgut entsprechend einkaufen. Wenn jetzt noch 3-4 zusätzliche Kuchen mitgebracht werden, ja dann ... sollten Alle satt werden. 

*Bitte denkt an Geschirr und Besteck.* (... Weizenbiergläser  )

Wir haben eine ausreichend große überdachte Fläche zur Verfügung, so dass die Veranstaltung bei jeder Witterung stattfinden kann.

*"Clubmeisterschaft"*
Clemens hat allerhand neue Ideen zusammengestellt, es wäre schön, wenn möglicht Viele an dem Gaudi-Wettkampf teilnehmen. Bis zu 12 Disziplinen stehen zur Auswahl und für die Gewinner gibt es Sachpreise.

*maps.google*
http://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=Al...45&geocode=FYSS-gIdFvN9AA&vpsrc=0&mra=mr&z=17





http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=177941325602114


Bis dann
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (8. September 2011)

CU

Jürgen


----------



## mbonsai (8. September 2011)

Ich kimm auch mal


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (8. September 2011)

....
Wer sich net ameldet und kimmt, der bekommt Ärscher mit mir, wenn die Worscht all is un`s Bäuchle noch grummelt!!!


----------



## sne4k (8. September 2011)

Darf man spontan kommen, wenn man einen Kuchen mitbringt?  Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag wieder Auto fahren darf (Schlüsselbein gebrochen), hätte aber Lust dabei zu sein!


----------



## Achim (8. September 2011)

sne4k schrieb:


> Darf man spontan kommen, wenn man einen Kuchen mitbringt?  Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag wieder Auto fahren darf (Schlüsselbein gebrochen), hätte aber Lust dabei zu sein!


 
Du musst ja nicht schon einen Tag früher kommen, du darfst dich noch einen ganzen Tag schonen. Wir erwarten den Kuchen und dich erst am Sonntag, 11.09.2011. (_IschHabbExtraNochEemoalGeguggt!)_



Gruß
Achim


----------



## NoTraining (10. September 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen zu den "Wettkämpfen":

Wie Achim schon geschrieben hat, wird es auch ein paar lustige  Wettkämpfe geben. Dabei könnt Ihr Euch natürlich aussuchen, an welchen der insgesamt 12 Wettkampfstationen Ihr teilnehmen möchtet. 

Die Wettkämpfe erfordern je nachdem Schnelligkeit, Geschick, Fahrtechnik, Kraft oder auch eine gewisse Koordinationsgabe. Für die meisten Wettkämpfe braucht Ihr euer MTB.

Es werden Jeweils 3 Sieger in den Kategorien "Frauen", "Männer" und "Kinder" gekürt. Den 3 Siegern dieser Kategorien winken Sachpreise und natürlich Ruhm und Ehre!

Fast alle  Wettbewerbe sind so konzipiert, daß sie (ggf. in vereinfachter Form) auch von Kindern  bewältigt werden können.

Ein Tipp zum Parken: Der Parkraum direkt an der alten Ziegelei ist begrenzt. Wer mit dem Auto kommt, kann auf dem nahe gelegenen Parkplatz der IGS in der Hans-Böckler-Str. 2 parken.

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns zahlreich morgen,

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## sne4k (10. September 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht schon einen Tag früher kommen, du darfst dich noch einen ganzen Tag schonen. Wir erwarten den Kuchen und dich erst am Sonntag, 11.09.2011. (_IschHabbExtraNochEemoalGeguggt!)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kuchen ist fertig und ihr könnt morgen mit mir rechnen! 

Bis dann!


----------



## Ripman (10. September 2011)

Isch bring nur misch mit, isch hoffe, für dieses Mal reicht das ;-))

Was gibts denn zu Essen??

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (10. September 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Isch bring nur misch mit, isch hoffe, für dieses Mal reicht das ;-))
> 
> Was gibts denn zu Essen??
> 
> ...




Für dieses Mahl schonn - Teller, Besteck, Tasse, eventuell das Weizenglas  und ... wär 'n nitt schläscht. Bergrad, Bergradhut und ... nur wenn du  unbedingt magst, magst du?

Und wenn du disch, den Teller und das Besteck mitgebracht hast, dann bekomm'ste garantiert eine ganz leggere *W*aild*w*uzz*w*orscht mit sieben Köstlichkeiten. 


Bis morsche
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (10. September 2011)

sne4k schrieb:


> Kuchen ist fertig und ihr könnt morgen mit mir rechnen!
> 
> Bis dann!



K U H L


----------



## Ripman (11. September 2011)

Leude,

War ein schönes Fest in angenehmer Atmosphäre. Vielen Dank an den Vorstand für die gelungene Organisation eines abwechselungsreichen Tages.
Habe mich bei Euch sehr wohl gefühlt und hoffe, Ihr seid alle trocken nach Hause gekommen.

Respekt an die neuen Clubmeister für die gezeigten Leistungen und Glückwünsche für die Platzierungen.

Freue mich schon auf weitere Feierlichkeiten 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Caprifischer (11. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Vorstand für dieses schöne Sommerfest, tolle Organisation und leckere Grillereien.
Es hat uns sehr gut gefallen, auch das es das erste mal in der Alten Ziegelei stattfand... eine gute Idee

Grüße Werner W.


----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2011)

Herzlichen Dank an die Organisatoren, Kuchenbäcker, Salatmischer usw. für die gelungene Veranstaltung. 

... und bei der Heimfahrt durften wir zu dritt aus dem Main Taunus Kreis einen herrlichen Regenguss erleben, der innert wenigen Minuten so für eine knappe halbe Stunde bis nach Hause andauerte.


----------



## Werner (11. September 2011)

Von uns auch besten Dank an alle, die mitorganisiert haben, dabei gewesen sind und so erst ein gelungenes Fest ermöglicht haben.

Dafür gibt es: 

Grüße
Sabine & Werner


----------



## mbonsai (11. September 2011)

Schee wars und der Wettergott hat die meisten Wolken vorbeigetrieben oder ueber den Nachhausefahrern ausgeschuettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoTraining (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Es hat mich sehr gefreut , daß so viele Beinharte bei den Wettbewerben mitgemacht haben - die Vorbereitungsarbeit hat sich also gelohnt.

Eli hat ein paar nette Bilder geschossen (bis die Batterie leer war). Hier könnt Ihr sie sehen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/41798

Liebe Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal, Clemens


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. September 2011)

Danke an die Organisatoren! War schön ... lecker und unterhaltsam ;-)

Videoaufnahmen werden ausgewertet und bei verwertbarem Material für MTB Club Beinhart Mitglieder per Link zur Verfügung gestellt 

Hier auch ein paar Bilder von mir:




























greetz


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. September 2011)

und zum Abschluss noch mein Knie ......tatüüü tataaa der Krankenwagen is da 











..den Nachhauseweg nicht ganz schmerzfrei geschafft^^ :-D

dumm wenn man vor lauter Regen und Wasser in den Augen nix mehr sieht^^ 

greetz


----------



## Ripman (12. September 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> und zum Abschluss noch mein Knie ......tatüüü tataaa der Krankenwagen is da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Mann! Mir scheint, Du brauchst einen Betreuer. Allein bist Du wohl nicht überlebensfähig, oder????

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (12. September 2011)

.....Scheint so  kannst du mir deine krankenschwester mal ausleihen


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2011)

Mit hat es auch gut gefallen, obwohl die Anreise doch deutlich weiter ist als zur Lärchenwiese.
Geregnet hat aus auf der Heimfahrt tatsächlich ein bisserl. Respekt an die, die da noch mit dem Rad unterwegs waren 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (12. September 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> .....Scheint so  kannst du mir deine krankenschwester mal ausleihen



Die fragst Du besser selbst


----------



## Sparcy (12. September 2011)

Danke an den Vorstand für die Organisation 
Es war ein sehr schönes Fest.
Vor allem der Wettbewerb fand ich sehr ideenvoll gestaltet 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Sparcy (12. September 2011)

*Hier noch ein paar Bildchen:*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## wunjo (14. September 2011)

Ein dickes Lob an die Organisatoren und Sponsoren. Die Teilnehmer der Spiele haben alles gegeben wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43181 oder links neben unter Fotos

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2011)

@wunjo
Sehr hochwertige und interessante Fotos. Respekt


----------



## Achim (16. September 2011)

... ein Sommerfest mit Grill & Fun, genauso! 

DANKE an Alle, für's planen, vorbereiten, mitmachen, dabeisein, fotografieren, motivieren, kommentieren, danke- und weitersagen, nachbereiten und überhaupt. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Achim


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2011)

Das Wettertiming in Zusammenhang mit dem Austragungsort hätte nicht besser sein können. In Bingen (Lärchenwiese) war die Sintflut bereits 2 Stunden früher.


----------



## wunjo (16. September 2011)

> @wunjo
> Sehr hochwertige und interessante Fotos. Respekt


----------

